
A curated list of awesome C/C++ frameworks, libraries, resources - aburan28
https://github.com/fffaraz/awesome-cpp
======
bottled_poe
Nice one. But I do feel like there is a lot of overlap here. I would like to
see such a list with scores for things like quality, completeness, activity
and scope control.

